# When your LGD doesn’t do his job 😑



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

I wake up this morning and I go out to feed the goats and sheep. I see a big white shape laying down not to far away from Charlie, the LGD. As I get closer I think “Is that Naomi?” (One of our ewes)
But then I see the face, kind of short, not longer like Naomi. The fur is too fluffy.
Our neighbors have at least one Great Pyrenees that they let wander freely, trespassing on others properties. I’ve seen him before and Charlie had to chase him off.
I then realize that this is a DOG, a Great Pyrenees that could have harmed my babies. He’s just laying there in our pasture, with our hogs, goats, sheep, and Charlie. I’ve trained Charlie to scare of people that get to close, I assumed he’d chase of dogs. He’s done so to coyotes. I enter the pen and Charlie goes right up to the GP and licks its face like they’re best friends. I sigh “Charlie. You bark at birds and nip when the animals get too close to your food, but when there’s an actual emergency you do this?”
The dog is a little wary. It did not harm a single animal. I later find out that he jumped the fence. It’s hotwired on the top and bottom, but he missed the wire. He jumps the fence about 15 minutes later and I watch him walk away. I find out he likely lives a few miles away. It was one of the craziest thing I’ve ever seen. If that dog comes back (the owner has been having problems with it escaping. He says to shoot it if it returns) I’ll try to keep it, have it as a guard for our poultry, and name it Jordan Davis.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

At least it was a happy ending. And not an aggressive prey breed.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Your dog likely didn’t feel the other dog was a threat. Most are pretty darn good at threat assessment. The other dog likely did everything right initially, probably approached slowly and showed submission. Your dog might have had a completely different reaction if this dog came over and started harassing livestock.


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

That’s good. I was hoping he would actually do something when needed.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The GP might double up your herds protection for you 😊


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

We can’t really afford another dog unfortunately. I’d love one for our poultry though. Bc he can jump fences id probably get one of those electric collars with the flags, so when the dog passes the flag, they get zapped


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If itz a pyrenees it wont stay anywhere long. They are known to not be a good dog to stay home.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh. Shoot it? Doesn't sound like he wants him back or cares much. I would catch him and find a GP rescue to take him.


----------

